# Vodafone Prepaid-Karte



## Frau Anja (31 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir haben ein Problem mit der Prepaidkarte von Vodafon. Die Karte mit Pin-Nummer wurde für 15,00 Euronen gekauft und prompt wurden 13,50 Euro sofort wieder für irgendeinen Tarif abgezogen und keiner weiß für was und das kommt ständig vor. Hat irgend wer von Euch eine Idee, was das sein kann, ich habe keine. Irgendwelche Datenspeicherung oder so? Internet was auf dem Speicher zockt? Schwierig...
Wir sind für alle Ideen offen. Hauptsache dass man dahinter kommt, was da drin steckt. Das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht...
Bitte helft uns, wir werden noch bekloppt


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2017)

Keine SMS o.ä. zur Abbuchung?
Dann Support von Vodafon kontaktieren wer da die Finger in Deiner Tasche hat.
Unsere Glaskugel ist nämlich in Reparatur - mit Null Info gibts leider auch Null weiterhelfende Antwort

Ach ja - SOFORT Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen!


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2017)

Keine SMS o.ä. zur Abbuchung?
Dann Support von Vodafon kontaktieren wer da die Finger in Deiner Tasche hat.
Unsere Glaskugel ist nämlich in Reparatur - mit Null Info gibts leider auch Null weiterhelfende Antwort

Ach ja - SOFORT Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen!


----------



## Frau Anja (1 November 2017)

Erst mal Danke liebes Hippo für die Antwort - Schwierig zu beschreiben. Mein Mann hat zum dritten Mal schon eine Prepaidkarte für 15 Thaler gebucht an der Tanke gekauft und bezahlt, er gibt die Bestätigungsnummer ein und dann wird ihm bei der Bestätigung sofort 13,50 abgezogen. Nun hat er nur noch ein Guthaben von 1,50 Euro - Er kauft immer von Vodafon.
Sorry für meine blöden Fragen, ich selber habe kein Handy ich kenne mich Null komma nichts aus damit  
Was ist ein Drittanbieter? Wie findet man das raus? 
Meine Glaskugel ist auch nicht mehr intakt, mist...


----------



## Frau Anja (1 November 2017)

Also erst mal Vodafon kontaktieren - das wird er machen.


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2017)

Kauft er nur Aufladebons oder neue Karten mit neuer Telefonnummer?
Oder hat er eine neue Karte gekauft und nun wird immer wieder nach erneutem Aufladen das Geld sofort abgebucht?

Beim Kauf einer neuen Karte kann es sein, dass der Vorbesitzer der Telefonnummer einen Aboauftrag auf der Nummer hatte , (egal ob gewollt oder ungewollt) und dann die Karte abgemeldet hat.

Nach einer Sperrzeit, wird die Telefonnummer neu vergeben und darauf lauern die Aboanbieter und ziehen dann alle bislang angefallenen Gebühren ein, die auch wärend der Sperrzeit augelaufen sind, solange das Guthaben das zulässt.
Denn mit der Abmeldung der Karte, wird nicht das Abo der Tel.Nr. gelöscht, sondern an den neuen Besitzer vererbt.
Hier also sofort zu Vodafone gehen und das beenden lassen und auch eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen.
Vodafone wird dann möglicherweise erst mal versuchen, dass abzuwimmeln und an den Aboanbieter verweisen.
Hier darauf bestehen, dass du nur einen Vertrag mit Vodafone hast und die sich darum kümmern müssen.
Nachteil bei Prepaid ist, das du keine Handhabe mit Sperrung der Vertragszahlung hast, da du da ja im voraus bezahlst.
Da kann Vodafon sich leichter quer stellen und dein Geld ist und bleibt weg.
Andererseits kann er sich auch ne neue Prepaid Karte kaufen und die jetztige wegwerfen , in der Hoffnung, dort kein Abo vorzufinden


----------



## Frau Anja (2 November 2017)

Danke für die Antwort @BenTigger - Er hat seit Jahren die gleiche Karte und kauft immer nur den Aufladevorgang. Seit drei Monaten passiert das beim Aufladen. 15 Euro zahlen, 13,50 werden sofort nach dem Auftanken abgezogen, so bleibt dann immer nur das Guthaben von 1,50 übrig. 
Vermutlich liegt Hippo richtig, mit dem Drittanbieter. Das muss noch geklärt werden - ich zitiere Hippo: "wer da die Hände in der Tasche hat".
Ihr habt uns schon super weiterholfen!
Sobald ich Bescheid weiß, werde ich das hier auch noch beschreiben.
LG Anja


----------



## BenTigger (2 November 2017)

Frau Anja schrieb:


> Sobald ich Bescheid weiß, werde ich das hier auch noch beschreiben.
> LG Anja


Das würde uns sehr freuen...


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2017)

Manche Händies (Smartphones) sind blöderweise nicht optimal eingestellt. Habt ihr im Hause Anja WLAN? 1. Option - Datenverbindung ausschalten und im WLAN alle verfügbaren Softwareupdates für das Smartphone erledigen.

2. Option - und ganz wichtig - 





BenTigger schrieb:


> eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen


Im Vodafoneportal registrieren/anmelden und dann in die Einstellungen des Vertrages hangeln: https://www.vodafone.de/hilfe/rechnung/abos-und-bezahlen-per-handy.html - der Knackpunkt ist das *mobile Bezahlen*, das sollte deaktiviert werden!

Was sagt der Support zu den Buchungen? Wie lange habt ihr die Nummer schon und was für ein Händie nutzt ihr?


----------



## Frau Anja (11 November 2017)

Für mich waren Eure Antworten sehr lehrreich. Herzlichen Dank dafür, habe ich doch einiges dazugelernt. Meinen Mann interessiert das offensichtlich nicht. Von daher kann ich leider nichts mehr dazu sagen. In diesem Sinne würde ich gerne den Shred schließen. Danke.


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2017)

Na wenn er genug Geld hat ist das auch OK 
Bis zum nächsten Mal evtl....


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2017)

Ich sach jetzt nix ohne den Anwalt meines geringsten Mißtrauens...


----------

